# "cycle" package & port broken?



## cm1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Whether I install the "cycle" package, or compile its port, whenever I attempt to run the program `/usr/local/bin/cycle`, I get the following error messages. Does anyone know how this can be fixed?:


```
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wx-3.0-gtk3/wx/_core.py:16629: UserWarning: wxPython/wxWidgets release number mismatch
  warnings.warn("wxPython/wxWidgets release number mismatch")
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/cycle", line 202, in <module>
    app = MyApp(0)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wx-3.0-gtk3/wx/_core.py", line 8628, in __init__
    self._BootstrapApp()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wx-3.0-gtk3/wx/_core.py", line 8196, in _BootstrapApp
    return _core_.PyApp__BootstrapApp(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/bin/cycle", line 182, in OnInit
    ret=first_login()
  File "/usr/local/lib/cycle/dialogs.py", line 304, in first_login
    users = get_users()
  File "/usr/local/lib/cycle/dialogs.py", line 185, in get_users
    for f in files:
UnboundLocalError: local variable 'files' referenced before assignment
```

I am running a fully updated "FreeBSD mypc 12.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64" system. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tingo (Apr 24, 2019)

FWIW, I installed cycle on a machine running the same version

```
tingo@kg-core2$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core2.kg4.no 12.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64
```
and it fails in the same way

```
tingo@kg-core2$ cycle
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wx-3.0-gtk3/wx/_core.py:16629: UserWarning: wxPython/wxWidgets release number mismatch
  warnings.warn("wxPython/wxWidgets release number mismatch")
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/cycle", line 202, in <module>
    app = MyApp(0)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wx-3.0-gtk3/wx/_core.py", line 8628, in __init__
    self._BootstrapApp()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wx-3.0-gtk3/wx/_core.py", line 8196, in _BootstrapApp
    return _core_.PyApp__BootstrapApp(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/bin/cycle", line 182, in OnInit
    ret=first_login()
  File "/usr/local/lib/cycle/dialogs.py", line 304, in first_login
    users = get_users()
  File "/usr/local/lib/cycle/dialogs.py", line 185, in get_users
    for f in files:
UnboundLocalError: local variable 'files' referenced before assignment
```
When I installed the package, it gave this install message

```
The cycle port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port
```
So yes, it has issues. It probably won't be fixed unless someone steps up and become a maintainer of the cycle port.


----------

